# Free android manager software



## yao847zi (Jul 14, 2011)

*A smart Android Manager to organize and manage your Android contents on PC*

Import your Contacts from vCard, Symbian phones, Outlook and Outlook Express. 
Copy all movies and music to Android phone for play. 
Backup and restore your Contacts, SMS and applications. 
Quick install or uninstall apps on Android 
Requirements: Windows 7/XP/2003/Vista










*Manage Android effortlessly: Contacts, SMS, Apps, Movies, etc.*

Get stuck in transferring your Contacts from the old Symbian phone to your newly Android? Or just want to import your Outlook Contacts to the Android phone for better connecting and copy favorite movies and music to enjoy anywhere? What all you need is a handy one-stop Android file manager - Wondershare MobileGo. It enables you to transfer contacts from Symbian/Nokia or Outlook to Android, convert videos to the most suitable for your Android phone regardless the formats, and install/uninstall apps in batch easily. You are just the total controller of your Android Phone!

*Become our Facebook fan to get it for free:*http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Wan...42291579155144


----------

